# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  ΔΕΠΥ

## evanioan

Γειά σας!!! ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με το ΔΕΠΥ (Διαταραχή Ελλειμματικής Προσοχής και Υπερκινητικότητας), έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα και όταν ήμουν μικρή μου το είχαν διαγνώσει αλλά ποτέ δεν έκανα κάποια εξειδικευμένη εξέταση ή θεραπεία, και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω άμα υπάρχουν εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις που το αποδεικνύουν και ποια είναι η θεραπεία γιατί δεν ξέρω πως να αντιμετωπίσω "τα συμπτώματα" είναι προβλήματα συμπεριφοράς που θέλω να διορθώσω και δεν μπορώ...(περισσότερο οι άλλοι μου τα επισημένουν εγώ είμαι εντάξυ με τον εαυτό μου απλά τα ελλάτωματα μου φοβάμαι μην γίνουν εμπόδιο σε όλες τις φάσεις τη ζωής μου.περισσότερο όταν θα πάω να δουλέψω/ ωστόσο έχω αρκετές αμφιβολίες όσον αφορά τις ψυχικές νόσους, τα ψυχοφάρμακα και τα "προβλήματα συμπεριφοράς" προτείνω αυτό το ντοκυμαντέρ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg1x1P9-VmQ αλλά θέλω να ακούσω τις προτάσεις και τις απόψεις σας.

----------


## keep_walking

Εσυ τι προβληματα παρουσιαζεις κατα τη γνωμη σου που σε εμποδιζουν στην ενηλικη ζωη σου?

----------


## keep_walking

Το προβληματα συμπεριφορας ειναι καπως πολυ γενικο , λιγο-πολυ ολοι εχουν:)

----------


## keep_walking

Τρολ οκ...φανηκε οτι δεν ειχες κατι να πεις.

----------


## evanioan

έχω όλα αυτά...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6TWSUcTOzo δυσκολεύομαι να συγκεντρωθώ, είμαι παρορμητική, υπερκινητική και πολλά άλλα χαρακτηριστικά που αναφέρονται στο ΔΕΠΥ, δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω την κατάσταση μου βασικά....

----------


## nick cave

> Τρολ οκ...φανηκε οτι δεν ειχες κατι να πεις.


...και καλά διαβασμένο τρολ. Το πόσταρε σε όλα τα φόρα, για να δημιουργήσει σύγχιση στους μοντς...:)

----------

